# Why do woman avoid marriage therapy



## moeman (Aug 12, 2010)

I have been married for almost 30 years: I was 18 and she was 16. In the past five years, I have come to believe that my wife is unhappy about marrying so young and thus missing on the college day parties and whatnot. I recently caught her flirting with an employee of his father's firm. When I confronted her she got mad maybe as a defense mechanism. 

I want to work on the relationship and offered marriage therapy. But she refuses to go. I have seen on other threads and also from a friend of mine who is getting divorce that their wives also do not agree with going to therapy. Why is this so?

Thanks,
M.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

if she is having an affair she doesn't think she is having a problem, she has justified it in her mind that it is okay......
it's called affair fog.......read up on it, see if it fits your wife.....


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

if you are part of middle east then you should talk to her parents or bothers and to your family. like someone else said here if she did that in very strict conservative country imagine what she could do here.
from my past experience with arabic women in Washington DC specially married once, it takes a lot for them to go out with someone while they are married and when they do most of the time they go all the way, from touching and kissing and you know what then.


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

Because she KNOWS she is misbehaving and is HIDING that and wants to keep hiding that.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Same reason men avoid therapy. This wife went to therapy for two years. Husband wouldn't go; he couldn't fit it into his schedule. He had too many women and parties booked. Both sexes avoid counseling equally I guess.


----------

